

Show HN: SVN Branching as easy as Git - grexi
http://blog.lagentz.com/general/svn-branching-as-easy-as-git/

======
chrismorgan
This is one region where Mercurial particularly shines: things like hg-git and
hgsubversion. I believe hgsubversion even supports translating from hg
branches to svn branches.

(Git's model is restricted enough that it can't very successfully act as an
interface for Mercurial or Subversion. Mercurial can do both very well.)

I had to use an SVN repository this semester at Uni. Only once did I actually
check it out in SVN—then I decided to chuck that and use hgsubversion. That
made me considerably more productive than the other students... especially
when the SVN server ran out of disk space: I could still commit and push
later, while they had to wait. :-)

When I have to deal with Git repositories, I typically use Mercurial, also.

------
HugoDias
One question: Why?

~~~
grexi
If you have large SVN repositories in production, it's often not easy to
switch to git. But you'll get some comfort back with those aliases :-)

~~~
ramses0
I have a 1.4gb SVN repo (working copy checkout, so more like 700mb actual
files) with 15k revisions. Horror of horrors, I pulled up the first commit
message and look what message I found:

    
    
        commit ...
        Author: (no author) (no author)@...
        Date:   Sun Jun 8 ... 2003 +0000
    
        Standard project directories initialized by cvs2svn.
    
        git-svn-id: ...@1 ...
    

If you've got more than 15k revisions, larger than 1.4gb working directory, or
a codebase that is over 10 years old then keep talking. Otherwise get over
yourself and use git-svn.

~~~
unsigner
170k revisions and several repositories totalling half a TB, with some working
directories in the high double digit GBs. Given that we have no performance or
reliability problems, and our server isn't particularly beefy - just problems
with branching - I wouldn't be surprised if people have an order of magnitude
larger repos.

(Game development shop with art assets in SVN)

~~~
mpyne
The KDE Subversion repository had modules with upwards of a million revisions.
Most have been moved to git, and had to be split into much more granular git
modules (though technical concerns were not the only reason that was done, we
wanted more modularity anyways).

------
grexi
And look, the irony, I've added my aliases on github.

I'm no brain dead svn fanboy.

